# Pokemon X giveaway with a twist~ Two shinies left!



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi guys. So I'm resetting my game file soon and I'll be doing a giveaway for all the stuff in my game file, and was thinking, I don't want everything to go to waste. So I'm doing something a little different. Everything I have will be up for grabs (pokes, evolution stones, mega stones, legandaries, shines, normal items, ect.) except heres the catch-You have to name what you want first, and I won't be revealing anything I have! Basically if you're after a certain item that I have, you'll get it! It's first come first serve until I run really short on stuff and I'll give away the rest. The only thing you have to do is post! 

(NOTE:I will be giving a maximum of three correctly guessed items OR one shiny/legendary with item per person. Please do not ask for more as I want to give everyone I can a chance. Items will be traded with a normal pokemon holding it) 

Have fun~


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Mewtwo x stone?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Yup have it. It's yours. I'll put you down for it  Also forgot to mention you can guess more than one item, but you can only get up to three.


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

Blazikenite, Chesnaught or Charizardite X?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Blazikenite, Chesnaught or Charizardite X?



Yup. Got all three.


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

May i haz them?


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Cyndaquil? Lol just wondering if you had one xD


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Aegislash Doublade honedge?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny eevee


----------



## Sumemr (Mar 8, 2014)

Leftovers & Destiny Knot ?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Life orb


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> May i haz them?


Yup. adding you to the list.



Klinkguin said:


> Shiny Cyndaquil? Lol just wondering if you had one xD


Sorry. Don't have one...


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

Storm you only get three guesses, calm down xD


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Storm you only get three guesses, calm down xD



Wait what? i thought you get three items?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Leftovers & Destiny Knot ?



Yes I have both of those


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yup. adding you to the list.
> 
> 
> Sorry. Don't have one...


Awww ok. I'll go back to hatching eggs x3 Just by any chance do you have a shiny azuril? Or any of it's evolutions that are shiny?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Storm you only get three guesses, calm down xD



You get as many guesses as you want, but only three items


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Meloetta?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> Awww ok. I'll go back to hatching eggs x3 Just by any chance do you have a shiny azuril? Or any of it's evolutions that are shiny?



I actually used to but I traded it... >-<


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

I dont see the point in guessing loads if you only get three, it's just gonns dissapoint.


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Phantumb? Trevenant?


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I actually used to but I traded it... >-<


Haha xD. Do you have a shiny Scraggy? Or it's evolved form(scrafty) shiny?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny gangar?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> I dont see the point in guessing loads if you only get three, it's just gonns dissapoint.



The point isn't to disappoint, its just so people can have a chance to get items they don't have. 

No one's guessed any of my shines yet, I may have to start giving hints...


----------



## Sumemr (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yes I have both of those



Can I get those ? c:


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Dratini or any of it's evolved forms shiny?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Espeon?


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

shiny greninja or evos, actually any shiny kalos pokemon


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Can I get those ? c:



Yup I'll make a list of those who guessed correctly in a sec~ Please be patient with trading as it might take a while...


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> shiny greninja or evos, actually any shiny kalos pokemon



You already got three?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mew, Genesect, Shaymin?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> shiny greninja or evos, actually any shiny kalos pokemon



That I DO have. Congrats on guessing the first shiny. Would you rather the stones or the shiny?


----------



## a potato (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Noibat or Fennekin?


----------



## radical6 (Mar 8, 2014)

do you have any of the choice items? i dont feel like doing the battle maison rn
sooo choice band


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Chesnaught?

- - - Post Merge - - -

shiny delcatty?


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Pancham?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry, none of those yet. For now on I'll say if something's correct. 

--------------------------------------------------------

Winners so far-

Stormblader- Mewtwo X stone
TheWonky-Blazikenite, Chesnaught, Charizard X stone OR shiny Frogadier
Sumemr- Leftover, Density knot


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

sHINY hawlucha?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny Helioptile Heliolisk?


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Sorry, none of those yet. For now on I'll say if something's correct.




Please can I have shiny greninja,  blazikenite and charizardite x


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Pikachu?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny espurr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny hydreigon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny Zoroark Zorua?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny Electivire?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny Shinx, Laxio or Luxray?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Please can I have shiny greninja,  blazikenite and charizardite x



Sorry I can only give you the shiny+ one item. Your choice though. 

Stormblader I actually do have a shiny Delcatty.


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Croagunk?


----------



## Flop (Mar 8, 2014)

Blazikenite?  Tyranitarite?  Chsrizardite -X?

Not sure if these were already guessed. XD


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Bagon or evolutions of it?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Blazikenite?  Tyranitarite?  Chsrizardite -X?
> 
> Not sure if these were already guessed. XD



I'll have either the Blazikenite or Charizarite X for you when TheWonky decides.


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

raikou, Entei, suicune, Lugia, Ho-oh?


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 8, 2014)

Floppydoppylouuuuuuus can have charizardite x, i'd rather have mr event stone ^^


----------



## Flop (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'll have either the Blazikenite or Charizarite X for you when TheWonky decides.



Okay, thanks!  ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I guess that's decided then. XD


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Mareep or the evolutions of it?( flaaffy and Ampharos)


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Latias, Latios, Kyogre, Groundon, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Deoxys?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

So far-
Stormblader- Mewtwo X stone + Shiny Delcatty 
TheWonky-Blazikenite+ shiny Frogadier
Sumemr- Leftover, Density knot 
Flopolopagous- Charizard X stone


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Umbreon?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Dialga, palkia, Giratina, Manaphy, Darkrai, Arceus, Victini?


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Zangoose?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny Tyrunt?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Gastly Haunted?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Stormblader already won so no more guesses. I will hint that one of my shines is fire type.


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny growlithe


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Delphox?


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Stormblader already won so no more guesses. I will hint that one of my shines is fire type.



Wait what?


----------



## a potato (Mar 8, 2014)

Any shiny in the Fennekin line?


----------



## Flop (Mar 8, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Wait what?



You've been spamming dozens of pokemon. You already won something. Isn't that enough?  XD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Wait what?



You guessed shiny Delcatty and you were correct, and you already got the Mewtwo X stone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



a potato said:


> Any shiny in the Fennekin line?



Nope :/


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Shiny Litleo or evolution of it?


----------



## Flop (Mar 8, 2014)

Could you PM me when you're delivering the items?  ^~^ I'm busy on New Leaf right now, and I may forget to check this thread.


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You guessed shiny Delcatty and you were correct, and you already got the Mewtwo X stone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


How come Thewonky Got to?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> How come Thewonky Got to?



Yes, he did guess correctly after he had won, but he traded in his items for the shiny. Plus I don't have anything you want.


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

Anything shiny that's either Charmander or it's evolutions?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiny Vulpix or shiny Ninetails?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> Anything shiny that's either Charmander or it's evolutions?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Shiny Vulpix or shiny Ninetails?



Yup it's Ninetales :3


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yes, he did guess correctly after he had won, but he traded in his items for the shiny. Plus I don't have anything you want.


Ok I'm happy with what I got anyways thanks!


----------



## Wish (Mar 8, 2014)

shiny ditto
shiny cherubi
shiny froslass QQ


----------



## reyy (Mar 8, 2014)

SHINY EEVEE GIMMIE
Oh and shiny charm


----------



## Zura (Mar 8, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> SHINY EEVEE GIMMIE
> Oh and shiny charm



You cant trade shiny Charm


----------



## reyy (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes you can.
Get a pokemon to hold it <3
OH SHINY SOLOSIS?!?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait its a key item? aw.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

Leaving for a bit. I'll finish up the trades later.


----------



## reyy (Mar 8, 2014)

did I guess correctly?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 8, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> did I guess correctly?



Not yet. I'll say when.


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 8, 2014)

Gardevoir? Gardevoirite?


----------



## unravel (Mar 8, 2014)

Xerneas? hueheu


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ralts, Abra, Duskull


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

do you have any of these shinies?



Spoiler



Bulbasaur
Ivysaur
Venusaur
Charmander
Charmeleon
Charizard
Squirtle
Wartortle
Blastoise
Caterpie
Metapod
Butterfree
Weedle
Kakuna
Beedrill
Pidgey
Pidgeotto
Pidgeot
Rattata
Raticate
Spearow
Fearow
Ekans
Arbok
Sandshrew
Sandslash
Nidoran F
Nidorina
Nidoqueen
Nidoran M
Nidorino
Nidoking
Vulpix
Ninetales
Zubat
Golbat
Crobat
Oddish
Gloom
Vileplume
Bellossom
Paras
Parasect
Venonat
Venomoth
Diglett
Dugtrio
Meowth
Persian
Psyduck
Golduck
Mankey
Primeape
Growlithe
Arcanine
Poliwag
Poliwhirl
Poliwrath
Politoed
Abra
Kadabra
Alakazam
Machop
Machoke
Machamp
Bellsprout
Weepinbell
Victreebel
Tentacool
Tentacruel
Geodude
Graveler
Golem
Ponyta
Rapidash
Slowpoke
Slowbro
Slowking
Magnemite
Magneton
Magnezone
Farfetch'd
Doduo
Dodrio
Seel
Dewgong
Grimer
Muk
Shellder
Cloyster
Gastly
Haunter
Gengar
Onix
Steelix
Drowzee
Hypno
Krabby
Kingler
Voltorb
Electrode
Exeggcute
Exeggutor
Cubone
Marowak
Lickitung
Lickilicky
Koffing
Weezing
Rhyhorn
Rhydon
Rhyperior
Tangela
Tangrowth
Kangaskhan
Horsea
Seadra
Kingdra
Goldeen
Seaking
Staryu
Starmie
Scyther
Scizor
Pinsir
Tauros
Magikarp
Gyarados
Lapras
Ditto
Eevee
Vaporeon
Jolteon
Flareon
Espeon
Umbreon
Leafeon
Glaceon
Porygon
Porygon2
Porygon-Z
Omanyte
Omastar
Kabuto
Kabutops
Aerodactyl
Dratini
Dragonair
Dragonite
Chikorita
Bayleef
Meganium
Cyndaquil
Quilava
Typhlosion
Totodile
Croconaw
Feraligatr
Sentret
Furret
Hoothoot
Noctowl
Ledyba
Ledian
Spinarak
Ariados
Chinchou
Lanturn
Pichu
Pikachu
Raichu
Cleffa
Clefairy
Clefable
Igglybuff
Jigglypuff
Wigglytuff
Togepi
Togetic
Togekiss
Natu
Xatu
Mareep
Flaaffy
Ampharos
Hoppip
Skiploom
Jumpluff
Aipom
Ambipom
Sunkern
Sunflora
Yanma
Yanmega
Wooper
Quagsire
Murkrow
Honchkrow
Misdreavus
Mismagius
Unown [A]
Unown *
Unown [C]
Unown [D]
Unown [E]
Unown [F]
Unown [G]
Unown [H]
Unown 
Unown [J]
Unown [K]
Unown [L]
Unown [M]
Unown [N]
Unown [O]
Unown [P]
Unown [Q]
Unown [R]
Unown 
Unown [T]
Unown 
Unown [V]
Unown [W]
Unown [X]
Unown [Y]
Unown [Z]
Unown [!]
Unown [?]
Girafarig
Pineco
Forretress
Dunsparce
Gligar
Gliscor
Snubbull
Granbull
Qwilfish
Shuckle
Heracross
Sneasel
Weavile
Teddiursa
Ursaring
Slugma
Magcargo
Swinub
Piloswine
Mamoswine
Corsola
Remoraid
Octillery
Delibird
Skarmory
Houndour
Houndoom
Phanpy
Donphan
Stantler
Smeargle
Tyrogue
Hitmonlee
Hitmonchan
Hitmontop
Smoochum
Jynx
Elekid
Electabuzz
Electivire
Magby
Magmar
Magmortar
Miltank
Larvitar
Pupitar
Tyranitar
Treecko
Grovyle
Sceptile
Torchic
Combusken
Blaziken
Mudkip
Marshtomp
Swampert
Poochyena
Mightyena
Zigzagoon
Linoone
Wurmple
Silcoon
Cascoon
Beautifly
Dustox
Lotad
Lombre
Ludicolo
Seedot
Nuzleaf
Shiftry
Taillow
Swellow
Wingull
Pelipper
Ralts
Kirlia
Gardevoir
Gallade
Surskit
Masquerain
Shroomish
Breloom
Slakoth
Vigoroth
Slaking
Nincada
Ninjask
Shedinja
Whismur
Loudred
Exploud
Makuhita
Hariyama
Azurill
Marill
Azumarill
Nosepass
Probopass
Skitty
Delcatty
Sableye
Mawile
Aron
Lairon
Aggron
Meditite
Medicham
Electrike
Manectric
Plusle
Minun
Volbeat
Illumise
Gulpin
Swalot
Carvanha
Sharpedo
Wailmer
Wailord
Numel
Camerupt
Torkoal
Spoink
Grumpig
Spinda
Trapinch
Vibrava
Flygon
Cacnea
Cacturne
Swablu
Altaria
Zangoose
Seviper
Lunatone
Solrock
Barboach
Whiscash
Corphish
Crawdaunt
Baltoy
Claydol
Lileep
Cradily
Anorith
Armaldo
Feebas
Milotic
Castform
Kecleon
Shuppet
Banette
Duskull
Dusclops
Dusknoir
Tropius
Absol
Wynaut
Wobbuffet
Snorunt
Glalie
Froslass
Spheal
Sealeo
Walrein
Clamperl
Huntail
Gorebyss
Relicanth
Luvdisc
Bagon
Shelgon
Salamence
Beldum
Metang
Metagross
Turtwig
Grotle
Torterra
Chimchar
Monferno
Infernape
Piplup
Prinplup
Empoleon
Starly
Staravia
Staraptor
Bidoof
Bibarel
Kricketot
Kricketune
Shinx
Luxio
Luxray
Budew
Roselia
Roserade
Cranidos
Rampardos
Shieldon
Bastiodon
Burmy
Wormadam
Mothim
Combee
Vespiquen
Pachirisu
Buizel
Floatzel
Cherubi
Cherrim
Shello
Gastrodon
Drifloon
Drifblim
Buneary
Lopunny
Glameow
Purugly
Chingling
Chimecho
Stunky
Skuntank
Bronzor
Bronzong
Bonsly
Sudowoodo
Mime Jr.
Mr. Mime
Happiny
Chansey
Blissey
Chatot
Spiritomb
Gible
Gabite
Garchomp
Munchlax
Snorlax
Riolu
Lucario
Hippopotas
Hippowdon
Skorupi
Drapion
Croagunk
Toxicroak
Carnivine
Finneon
Lumineon
Mantyke
Mantine
Snover
Abomasnow
Rotom
Snivy
Servine
Serperior
Tepig
Pignite
Emboar
Oshawott
Dewott
Samurott
Patrat
Watchog
Lillipup
Herdier
Stoutland
Purrloin
Liepard
Pansage
Simisage
Pansear
Simisear
Panpour
Simipour
Munna
Musharna
Pidove
Tranquill
Unfezant
Blitzle
Zebstrika
Roggenrola
Boldore
Gigalith
Woobat
Swoobat
Drilbur
Excadrill
Audino
Timburr
Gurdurr
Conkeldurr
Tympole
Palpitoad
Seismitoad
Throh
Sawk
Sewaddle
Swadloon
Leavanny
Venipede
Whirlipede
Scolipede
Cottonee
Whimsicott
Petilil
Lilligant
Basculin
Sandile
Krokorok
Krookodile
Darumaka
Darmanitan
Maractus
Dwebble
Crustle
Scraggy
Scrafty
Sigilyph
Yamask
Cofagrigus
Tirtouga
Carracosta
Archen
Archeops
Trubbish
Garbodor
Zorua
Zoroark
Minccino
Cinccino
Gothita
Gothorita
Gothitelle
Solosis
Duosion
Reuniclus
Ducklett
Swanna
Vanillite
Vanillish
Vanilluxe
Deerling
Sawsbuck
Emolga
Karrablast
Escavalier
Foongus
Amoonguss
Frillish
Jellicent
Alomomola
Joltik
Galvantula
Ferroseed
Ferrothorn
Klink
Klang
Klinklang
Tynamo
Eelektrik
Eelektross
Elgyem
Beheeyem
Litwick
Lampent
Chandelure
Axew
Fraxure
Haxorus
Cubchoo
Beartic
Cryogonal
Shelmet
Accelgor
Stunfisk
Mienfoo
Mienshao
Druddigon
Golett
Golurk
Pawniard
Bisharp
Bouffalant
Rufflet
Braviary
Vullaby
Mandibuzz
Heatmor
Durant
Deino
Zweilous
Hydreigon
Larvesta
Volcarona
Chespin
Quilladin
Chesnaught	
Fennekin
Braixen
Delphox
Froakie
Frogadier
Greninja
Bunnelby
Diggersby
Fletchling
Fletchinder
Talonflame
Scatterbug	
Spewpa
Vivillon
Litleo
Pyroar
Flab?b?
Floette
Florges
Skiddo
Gogoat
Pancham
Pangoro
Furfrou
Espurr
Meowstic
Honedge
Doublade
Aegislash
Spritzee
Aromatisse
Swirlix
Slurpuff
Inkay
Malamar
Binacle
Barbaracle
Skrelp
Dragalge
Clauncher
Clawitzer
Helioptile
Heliolisk
Tyrunt
Tyrantrum
Amaura
Aurorus
Sylveon
Hawlucha
Dedenne
Carbink
Goomy	
Sliggoo
Goodra
Klefki
Phantump
Trevenant
Pumpkaboo
Gourgeist
Bergmite
Avalugg
Noibat
Noivern
Articuno
Zapdos
Moltres
Mewtwo
Mew
Raikou
Entei
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-oh
Celebi
Regirock
Regice
Registeel
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza
Jirachi
Deoxys
Uxie
Mesprit
Azelf
Dialga
Palkia
Heatran
Regigigas
Giratina
Cresselia
Manaphy
Darkrai
Shaymin
Zekrom
Kyurem
Victini
Reshiram
Tornadus
Thundurus
Landorus
Cobalion
Terrakion
Virizion
Keldeo
Meloetta
Genesect
Xerneas
Yveltal
Zygarde*


----------



## Trissatell (Mar 9, 2014)

nevermind.


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> do you have any of these shinies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

You cant just quote the whole pokedex...*


----------



## mau5girl (Mar 9, 2014)

Shiny Gallade, Rapidash, Gorebyss, or Altaria? (Also, just curious, can we request that they be given nicknames, or are you not the OT? >w< )


----------



## Farobi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky egg, shiny honedge (or evo line), and competitive battle-ready florges? c:


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> You cant just quote the whole pokedex...



stormblader basically was so i thought you were allowed to??


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 9, 2014)

umm ok first guess =p :

Pinsirite?


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 9, 2014)

First guess! Mawile?


----------



## Party Poison (Mar 9, 2014)

Unlikely but . . . shiny Dedenne, Skitty, or espurr?


----------



## reyy (Mar 9, 2014)

Um.. I still haven't gotten a response. [sorry if i'm sounding rude!]
Was I correct?
I'll ask again.
Do you have:
A shiny solosis
A shiny skitty
A shiny charmander
A shiny froakie
A shiny honedge
A shiny dedenne?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry guys. Swear I didn't forget about the trades, I had stuff to take care of in the last couple of days.. Anyways, I'm back and I'm still offering, and I'll leave hints fir the rest of the items and shines I have- Ones an electric type, fully evolved and one's a fairy type. Also have a fairy type legendary, dragon type, and psychic if anyone wants.

Oh yeah ITookYourWaffles guessed Xereneas (nicknamed Sparkledust .3.) and Farobi guessed lucky egg if you guys still want that stuff~


----------



## Dr J (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd love to have that fairy type legendary(as I don't have a Xernias yet)

edit: Dang, beaten to it


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

Is the dragon legendary Zygarde?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Is the dragon legendary Zygarde?



Yus  Want him?


----------



## Dr J (Mar 12, 2014)

I love my Zygarde(named him GreenPeace)


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yus  Want him?



Yes please  I'd love to have him, haha.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Yes please  I'd love to have him, haha.



K, cool. I just have to ask, are you okay with the name Cuddles? :x


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> K, cool. I just have to ask, are you okay with the name Cuddles? :x



Sure, it's a funny nickname xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Sure, it's a funny nickname xD



Okay~ I'll add you real quick and we can get the trade done. Ign is Addie.


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Okay~ I'll add you real quick and we can get the trade done. Ign is Addie.



Ahh okay! Lemme run and get my DS. @_@

Edit: ready when you are!


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 12, 2014)

Do you still have Yveltal? o: or do you have it at all?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

Meloetta said:


> Do you still have Yveltal? o: or do you have it at all?



Nope... ;/ I'm afraid I have X...


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 12, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Meloetta?



hello i am here (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

Are you ready?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Are you ready?



Whenever you are. What's the ign?


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Whenever you are. What's the ign?


Jess lol

Edit: ignore the lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Jess lol
> 
> Edit: ignore the lol



Jessica? Sorry if I was ignoring you .o.


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Jessica? Sorry if I was ignoring you .o.



Yup. Sorry, you probably thought I was some random person xD 
Thanks for Cuddles!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

windfall said:


> Yup. Sorry, you probably thought I was some random person xD
> Thanks for Cuddles!



Not gonna lie, I kinda did, lol. Good to see you're enjoying him/her/it.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

i guessed all the shinys why didn't i get anything?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i guessed all the shinys why didn't i get anything?



Okay Jake. you get all the shinys forever.

Oh and I have a new leagndary to offer- it's green and a flying type.


----------



## CM Mark (Mar 12, 2014)

Rayquaza


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 12, 2014)

CM Mark said:


> Rayquaza



Yus. I was sure people would guess Shaymin first ;x.


----------



## CM Mark (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yus. I was sure people would guess Shaymin first ;x.



Shaymin to me is straight Grass type. I'll add you now, and we can trade when ready.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Okay Jake. you get all the shinys forever.
> 
> Oh and I have a new leagndary to offer- it's green and a flying type.



i am being serious th


----------



## mau5girl (Mar 13, 2014)

(You said one of your last Shinies was an electric-type?) Maybe Luxray? Or Ampharos?


----------



## Flop (Mar 13, 2014)

Is the flying legendary a shiny Latios?  c:  Flop is stupid, never mind.  xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2014)

guys stop guessing the shinys i already guessed them im just not being told which of my guesses were right ughh


----------



## Dr J (Mar 15, 2014)

Flop said:


> Is the flying legendary a shiny Latios?  c:  Flop is stupid, never mind.  xD



I have a shiny lati for trade.. unfortunately, it's a latias. Only have one shiny latios.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

nevermind about the lucky egg. Someone else can take it if they wish


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't really need anything, but thank you for the giveaway! ​


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shiny Gardevoir, Shiny Manectric, Shiny Ampharos


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 15, 2014)

Shiny pikachu?


----------

